# Family home to rent near dubai international financial centre?



## KaiserIOM (Feb 5, 2012)

Moving to Dubai in just over a month with wife and big dog and housekeeper (I'm disabled). Work is at the International Financial Centre but there are so many agents I can't decide which to contact. Any pointers about agents or where we should be looking to rent or renting-to-buy would be much appreciated. Kai


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I don't think there are rent to buy schemes here, the law is such a minefield as it is. DIFC is similar to Canary Wharf so not much in the way of villas. Nearby, you have easy access to Satwa, Jumeriah 1, Jumeriah 2 which would be a 15-30 minute commute in a car. 

If you want to branch out a bit you have Jumeriah 3, Umm Sequim and possibly Al Quoz. Though not many villas come up for rent in Al Quoz and it's a traditional area so you might have problems with the dog there.

Beyond that, Mirdiff. It's the suburbs but you get a lot of house for your money and a commute from there to DIFC is still going to be 45 mins or so. There are also the more traditional expat areas of The Springs, Meadows, Arabian Ranches etc which are further out still but I assume house plenty people that make the commute to DIFC.


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello Rossi, im sorry allow me to stay off topic just a little here. But what would u reckon about apartments near DIFC then? I would be moving to dubai next month as well and since im moving there alone i would just be looking for a Studio or a reasonably priced 1BR. Please let me know if you get to know anything.
Thanks


----------

